# Steve, Frodo, and unnamed baby-all will be missed



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

This is the story of an accidental litter that happened almost a year ago. It's a story that I don't think I've shared with any of you-at least not in full. It started when I bought my first rat, Gabe, over a year ago. After a few months of keeping him I learned more about rats and how they shouldn't be kept in singles. So, me, not knowing any better, went to Petsmart to get him a buddy. The employee there of course ended up selling us a female but at the time we (me and my family) all thought she was a boy. Hence the name Steve. 










Well, I at least knew enough about rats not to just throw her in with Gabe so they were kept in seperate cages next to each other. We did some introductions in the bath tub where Gabe started humping her. This, I thought, was for dominence. After a few weeks of this I put them in the same cage where they got along fine. It was then that I did more research, learned that she wasn't a boy and was also very likely pregnant. I used a food scale to take her weight everyday and sure enough, she was gaining it quite fast. I seperated her from Gabe and not 4 days later I was woken up at 11:30 at night on Feburary 4th, 2010, to several squeaks. It should be noted that Feburary 4th is also my birthday. I peaked in her cage and there below her were 2 pink, baby rats. I let her be, not wanting to scare her and checked up on her again the next morning.










Nothing notable really happened in the next week, all went as it should. I did my best to play with the babies and had a lot of fun watching them grow. On March 3rd, Steve got sick. She had trouble breathing and eventually started gasping for air with her mouth. We took her to the vet, who gave her a shot and us some medicine. I will never, never, forget the image of her feeding all 13 of her babies, still gasping for air. That night I was sitting on the couch watching TV, crying, with Steve in my lap. Normally she would be very hyper, as she normally never sat still, but that day she was content to just just sit on my lap and let me pet her. She had a seperate cage for her to stay in away from the babies until she got better, and she stayed in there, right next to my bed as I slept. 

I was woken up that morning to my parents, who told me that she had died that night. She died on March 4th, 2010, exactly one month after her babies were born. I truely beleive that she hanged in there just enough until she was sure her children would be okay without her. We buried her later that day.

Now the matter about the babies. I had decided to keep 2 of them, and the rest we had to find homes for. Nobody wanted them so we found a breeder/rescue in Indiana who gladly took them. I named one of the female babies who most reminded me of her mother Steve Jr., and the lady who took them told me that she kept that name for her. Unfortunetly, a couple days before then the runt of the litter, Frodo, died. Like I said, I was still new to rats so I wasn't giving her all the extra nutrients she needed without Steve around. On top of that, after saying goodbye to the babies I got an email from the breeder a few days later to tell me that one of the babies had to be put down because of an absess behind his eye.

The two babies that I kept are still living with me. I named them T.K. and Watson, and they really remind me of their mother at times. Gabe is still alive as well. I was told all the babies found good homes, but was unable to get more details then that.

From left to right: Gabe, T.K., and Watson.









To those who read through this, thank you. I omitted a couple things to make it shorter, but this is most of my experience. Even though I was crying while writting it I'm hoping this might help me greive. I've been having trouble letting go of poor Steve.


----------



## jourdaine (Sep 29, 2010)

Steve's story is so heartbreaking but remember, she's in a good place now and I'm sure she's happy and she's with Frodo and the unnamed baby, too. You did all that you could for her and it's okay. I'm sure Steve was very happy during the time she was with you! Just hang in there!

Also, you made a good decision for the remainder of the litter. I bet that breeder found very good homes for them. Glad to see that the two babies you picked are grown up and healthy and friends of Gabe now.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not happy that Frodo and the other baby died, but it does make me feel a little better to know she isn't alone up there. 
Yeah, Gabe and his sons are great buddies now. =]
Thanks for the comment. ^^


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

This is so sad  I too had an accidental litter, but only one of my bubs died, I was sad enough at that I couldn't handle 3 dying, you did your best and unfortunately, nature is sometimes cruel, but cannot be helped.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Rest in Peace ratties <3


----------

